# Soundproofing advice - floor support and hvac duct



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Yo! I'm nearing the final stages of my build out, and I'm insulating. I couldn't go with resillient channel due to some space considerations, so I splurged on the Roxul (and some Johns Manville) Safe N Sound. I've got it in the walls, and and am working on the dual layer for the ceiling. Can anyone give me some advice on soundproofing around the floor supports and hvac duct? I've got some pictures below. It doesn't appear that the floor support is making contact with the studs in any place other than the top and the bottom. Do you think I should stuff SNS in the cavity or will that cause unnecessary bridging? It's the same issue with two HVAC ducts that run the width of the ceiling in between floor joists. Should I just stuff above the HVAC vent and maybe to the side?

Thanks y'all!


----------



## zxcvb (Jul 4, 2014)

I missed some pages


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - put some in there. The contact will be minimal and certainly the benefits of damping both the cavity and the tin duct will outweigh and minor issues.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Bryan, and thanks for your advice on which sound treatments to buy. I can't wait to pick them up.


----------

